# 2012 rear seat center head rest....????



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Viewing the Chevolet web site and the interior photos of the rear seat( blk.leather) does not show a center head rest..
I read where they eliminated one of the manual seat adjustments but not the rear center head rest...????
Am I missing something..????


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes, it was eliminated (or, "de-contented") by some GM bean counter.


----------

